# Anyone want a neutered smallish buck? - Resolved



## ladysown (Sep 7, 2013)

anyways, he's about 2-3 lbs.
smallish sort.
don't know his breed.

$20 to help ensure goes to new home.

he is neutered, so that's something that doesn't need doing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 7, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 7, 2013)

Awwwwww, he is adorable! Hope you find him that wonderful bunny home he so deserves! Great deal already neutered! About how old is he? Temperament? :hearts:


----------



## ladysown (Sep 7, 2013)

he's a sweet boy. easy to handle and work with.
Age unknown...best guess would be 1-3 years old.


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 7, 2013)

Awwwwww, what a sweetheart! Hope someone here can give him that wonderful home.


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cutie! If only I lived in Canada. xP Good luck finding the little guy a home, I'm sure it won't be so hard!!


----------



## J.Bosley (Sep 15, 2013)

Ugh! If only I'd have seen this before I adopted my new guy...I hope he finds a home!


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope you can find him a wonderful home soon! Where are our Canadian members? Anyone in Canada able to give this adorable little bunny cutie a good home? Bunny hugs & best wishes to find that wonderful bunny home for him!


----------



## ladysown (Sep 20, 2013)

oh.. he's found a home folks...


----------

